# Dark Heresy Online Group



## ThePlagueZombie (Jun 24, 2009)

I am actually doing my roleplaying online (dark heresy) because the guys I am doing it with are fuck all lazy. Anyway they are barely ever online at the same time. I am the GM and I have set the campaign around a solar system pretty close to the eye of terror but far enough to not be tainted by daemons or chaos. Although the solar system was completely taken over by chaos almost a millenia ago the Imperium of man taken over and thoroughly purged the tainted populace only to fully recover 2 centuries ago under the watchful eye of the inquisition, a team is dispatched to see why praetus IV has closed its airspace and quarantined all the populace in the main city: omegon. The group went in to inspect only to find out their greatest fear.

This is my first time being GM and creating a campaign for dark heresy let alone playing it. Anway we have been doing it over a messenger service for while now yet haven't even managed to complete 1 side quest yet we do need more players we would love for anyone to join and conclude what service to use to play. I let the person do the dice roll with an online dice roller etc. It still remains on luck and good old honesty which makes a fair game and a fun game.

I am willing to start over. :mrgreen:

P.S Be An Assassin at your own will (NOT RECOMMENDED)
EDIT: Don't forget to get your character sheets ready


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll join this. Just give me a day to get my character sheet.


----------



## ThePlagueZombie (Jun 24, 2009)

sounds good. But what IM service would you like to use?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I assume IM = instant messenger. If so I use msn.

Here's a link to my character: http://suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/dha-show.php?charnum=8964

Still have to buy the starting stuff.


----------



## ThePlagueZombie (Jun 24, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> I assume IM = instant messenger. If so I use msn.
> 
> Here's a link to my character: http://suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/dha-show.php?charnum=8964
> 
> Still have to buy the starting stuff.


nice I don't think I have heard of the sororitas class is that like an add-on like the space marines. As in a custom class. Anyway msn sounds fine. Just PM me your email address and I'll add you. Or if you are uncomfortable with giving out your address I will just give you out mine (thats the joy of creating expendable accounts)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sororitas is an official class. It is found in this book: http://store.fantasyflightgames.com/productdetails.cfm?sku=DH04.


----------



## ThePlagueZombie (Jun 24, 2009)

I cant believe no one else wants to join........
I guess no one is fond of playing online or something


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its been only two days at best ThePlagueZombie. This isn't a chat room, its a form; things take time and your posting in a part of Heresy that doesn't see the kind of traffic like the list sections or modeling and painting. Give it some time, people may still join yet. (Personally though, I only have room in my life for one role play oriented game and I filled that slot with inquisitor years ago so I'd be out for joining.)


----------



## ThePlagueZombie (Jun 24, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Its been only two days at best ThePlagueZombie. This isn't a chat room, its a form; things take time and your posting in a part of Heresy that doesn't see the kind of traffic like the list sections or modeling and painting. Give it some time, people may still join yet. (Personally though, I only have room in my life for one role play oriented game and I filled that slot with inquisitor years ago so I'd be out for joining.)


I am a very impatient person at times. When I want to do something I usually get excited and can't wait it kinda gets the best of me.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

I'm interested give me a day or so. ((i do tend to work alot)) and i'll email or PM you my charecter sheet. I have AIM, Yahoo and Google Talk.


EDIT: Here's a link to my charecter sheet http://suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/dha-show.php?charnum=9215


----------



## ThePlagueZombie (Jun 24, 2009)

That is nice to hear, also nice choice of class for this campaign. Just PM me your email basically also, we are using msn as an IM.


----------



## SoulEquilibrium (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey there! I might be interested but I'd need to know first at which times you'll be playing. Cause I suppose you lot are from the US, judging by the times at which you post, and I don't really feel like staying up all night


----------

